# Quiksilver Hubble Lens help



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Found this through google, now sure if it'll be any help for ya

http://www.dogfunk.com/quiksilver-hubble-goggle


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I was mainly looking to see if anybody had any input on how different the impacts the colored lenses made on a sunny day/overcast/etc.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

You'd think there would be more info online about Oakley's lenses but I can't find much. I can only offer my anecdotal evidence. I have a pair of Smith goggles with both the blue sensor mirror and gold chrome lens. the blue sensor lens is much better for all around conditions. But, they're not quite dark enough for cloudless bluebird days. That's when I break out the gold chrome lens. The blue is MUCH more useful.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> You'd think there would be more info online about Oakley's lenses but I can't find much. I can only offer my anecdotal evidence. I have a pair of Smith goggles with both the blue sensor mirror and gold chrome lens. the blue sensor lens is much better for all around conditions. But, they're not quite dark enough for cloudless bluebird days. That's when I break out the gold chrome lens. The blue is MUCH more useful.


Thank you, that's exactly along the lines of what I was looking for. If you've been to Burton's site, they have a shit load of lens options, but they also have that simulator that shows what the differing conditions would be like for park/pipe/backcountry for a blue bird/overcast type of day. Pretty bitchin, but I wasn't sure if that applied to manufacturing lenses of those colors, or just Burton's.


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

Big Bear = sunny most days of the year. I would probably go with the darker Gold lens than the lighter Blue.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> You'd think there would be more info online about Oakley's lenses but I can't find much. I can only offer my anecdotal evidence. I have a pair of Smith goggles with both the blue sensor mirror and gold chrome lens. the blue sensor lens is much better for all around conditions. But, they're not quite dark enough for cloudless bluebird days. That's when I break out the gold chrome lens. The blue is MUCH more useful.


Smiths' Sensor Mirror lens is the best all-around lens I've ever used. You're right that it's a little light for full on bluebird days, but still usable in those conditions.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Meh, I ended up getting the Black/Red T.Rice ver. I'll post up a review for them once I get em in. Pretty stoked lol:thumbsup:


----------

